# Mission Ballistic



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I had the chance to go and shoot the MISSION Ballistic in camo this afternoon. I can say I was impressed. It has cams like the Monster series which I believe they called AVS. I have shot several different Monsters and never really cared for them, seemed top heavy and this did not. This review/evaluation will be kind of crude as I did not have the luxury of a draw board and no DFC was plotted and I will post some personal observations that are subjective- you know what they say about opinions... The bow that I shot was on 67# (spring scale) and was drawing 29 1/8" (again crude, marked at Berger hole by accomplice and added 1 and 3/4" to arrive at dl), shooting a 468 gn arrow at 268 fps. The draw cycle is stiff, but the bow feels like it ramps up steadily, maintains the peak briefly and goes slowly and steadily to the valley. The valley is what I would consider medium (approx 3/8", just a guess) and the back wall I would consider very firm no sponge but not hard. The let down is stiff but manageable. The bow was equipped with a loop and peep sight on the string, a light Extreme 8" stabilizer and Extreme sight. It has a rubber grip that is very firm and not bad. The grip is not small but is not large. On the shot, the bow has a slight tendency to resonate but is quiet and speedy even noticed with the heavy arrows. The bow is equipped with a string suppressor that is made of carbon and appears to be adjustable as there are two allen screws holding it into the riser, much like my beloved Alpha Burner. The bow adjusts from 50 to 70# and the dealer said that is the only configuration it can be ordered in. The bow has a polymer or plastic limb pocket that is held through with a roll pin (it appeared) and allen screws in the area of the rockers. The bow comes in black and also in camo. The bow is very light and compact at 30 1/2" A2A with a brace height just under 7". 
The dealer was very impressed with it as it was HIS that he let me shoot. He also showed me the Chill and laid both on the counter on top of each other and to my eye, the A2A, brace height, riser shape and cam appeared nearly identical. My impression is that this is going to be a real winner for Mission as it is priced at only $500. The Chill was quoted as $400 more! He had plenty of Ballistics in stock and said there was quite a wait for the Chills. The bow specs at a 330 IBO and by my calculations, exceeds it slightly. The draw length is very close to what is listed. So, in summary, the Ballistic is an honest to goodness do it all bow that will see time on the 3D range and in the treestand or ground blind at a very reasonable price. IBO speeds and draw lengths are not exaggerated in the least and you get way more than you pay for. Good job Mission by Mathews!


----------



## Blueberry_DLD (Nov 21, 2011)

Great bow, I really was impressed myself, and I think it shoots better than the chill IMO I will be shooting one for spots and 3-D


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

I also went and shot one yesterday....I own 3 Missions now and I want to own a 4th. I have a Craze for my stepson, a Venture that I hunt with and a Rally that I use for indoor shooting spots. If the Ballistic was out last year when I got the Venture I probably wouldn't have that one. I thought the Ballistic was smoother on the draw cycle than my Venture and smoking fast. 
My Venture is set at 65lbs and the Ballistic I shot was at 60 and using the same arrow at 400grs was still way faster. I want a bow for shooting 3D outdoors and that one will fill the ticket nicely. Man the black ones sure do look tough. I can't wait to get the funds saved up to pull the trigger on one. overtime overtime.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: i also found this bow to be pretty nice...BUT it had a lotta of jump.. when we added the bottom weight it shot very nice.. coach mike farmer


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you talking about the vibration dampener that goes in the bottom of the riser? The one I shot didn't have one and I didn't notice that much jump. Mine will have one when I get it just because... I shot some Athens bows, the Recluse and the H120 I think at a local dealer and an Elite Answer when I bought my Venture. In my opinion if I were blindfolded just dealing with the feel of the bows I like the Ballistic. Some people complain about the handles but I own 3 and all I shoot has the black plastic handles and I don't have a problem with them. It did feel a bit top heavy as some people has described. I'm sure with a better stabilizer that problem would be negated. For the $499 MSRP I think someone would be hard pressed to get more bow for the money. I'm a no frills kind of guy and if its affordable and works well that's a winner in my book.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: yes sir, i was talking about that vib. dampener..... put a heavy one in the bottom and try it....


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

I finally got my Ballistic Friday...I only have shot about 50 arrows through it so far. I put the lightweight dampener in my riser and I added an Axion counterweight with a dampener that clamps on the string stop. I like the bow very much so far. Its Black and I have a 5 pin Viper Microtune sight, a Shaffer Opposition rest and a 10" B Stinger on the front. I am shooting 28.5 DL at 60lbs with Victory V Force HV's that weigh 330grs. I want to chonograph this set up because it looks like its smoking fast. I gotta go back to the dealer soon and have my rest reset because when I was shooting today the rest worked loose and slid down. I usually go over all the bolts and make sure everything is tight but I was excited to shoot it today and skipped that step. Until that happened I was loving it. Can't wait for some warmer weather and the 3d course.


----------

